# 1/72 scale Canadian Coastguard Ice breaker Norman Macleod Rogers



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

I assume that some members here have seen the articles in Marine Modelling International on the construction of the Norman Macleod Rogers. That article inspired me to tackle the model. James Apottinger has produced a great set of plans in 1/120 scale. I had my set of plans increased to 1/72 scale giving a 4 foot model and should be close to 35 lbs (I like my models BIG). His plans represent the Norman Macleod Rogers before her 1989 refit. After 1989 there were extra cabins on her boatdeck, a longer fo'c'sle, new icebreaker bow (a much longer rake below the water line), radio and electronics rooms were built on either side of the funnel and the barges on the boatdeck were removed and one placed amidships on an extended deck structure.
I have started the pre 1989 version and plan on building it as an R/C model. After I complete this version I might try the post 1989 version...that is a big "might". I may decide on another project instead.
I managed to get help from the Canadian Coastguard who sent me a set of the 1989 general arrangement plans plus the types of helicopters that were used while the ship was in Canadian service. They were the MBB BO 105 and the Allouette. Part of the reason I chose 1/72 scale (aside from liking a BIG model) is that I hoped to find 1/72 scale plastic models of the helicopters. What I found was a MBB BO 105C and the Allouette (several versions). So things are looking good for my project.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck /ice breakers are impresive so should look good ;please post some pics when you get something worth showing!


----------



## Explorer7073 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Coast Guard model*



Deck Dog said:


> I assume that some members here have seen the articles in Marine Modelling International on the construction of the Norman Macleod Rogers. That article inspired me to tackle the model. James Apottinger has produced a great set of plans in 1/120 scale. I had my set of plans increased to 1/72 scale giving a 4 foot model and should be close to 35 lbs (I like my models BIG). His plans represent the Norman Macleod Rogers before her 1989 refit. After 1989 there were extra cabins on her boatdeck, a longer fo'c'sle, new icebreaker bow (a much longer rake below the water line), radio and electronics rooms were built on either side of the funnel and the barges on the boatdeck were removed and one placed amidships on an extended deck structure.
> I have started the pre 1989 version and plan on building it as an R/C model. After I complete this version I might try the post 1989 version...that is a big "might". I may decide on another project instead.
> I managed to get help from the Canadian Coastguard who sent me a set of the 1989 general arrangement plans plus the types of helicopters that were used while the ship was in Canadian service. They were the MBB BO 105 and the Allouette. Part of the reason I chose 1/72 scale (aside from liking a BIG model) is that I hoped to find 1/72 scale plastic models of the helicopters. What I found was a MBB BO 105C and the Allouette (several versions). So things are looking good for my project.


Hi deck Dog, I'm currently building a model of the Thala Dan at 1/72 scale for much the same reasons. At this scale the Thala Dan will be just over a metre long and I will be looking to use 1/72 scale plastic kits for the Beaver aircraft and the DUKW deck models.
Don't know if you are aware of the site http://www.taskforce72.org/
worth a look at this group. I'm currently making the plug to make a fibre glass hull, which will give me the option later to make a model of the Magga Dan as these were sister ships both used by the Australian Antarctic Division (ANARE). I did two expeditions, a 14 month stint each time. I was on the Thala first trip and The Nella Dan second trip. Would like to see some photos as you move along.
Cheers


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Deck Dog said:


> I assume that some members here have seen the articles in Marine Modelling International on the construction of the Norman Macleod Rogers. That article inspired me to tackle the model. James Apottinger has produced a great set of plans in 1/120 scale. I had my set of plans increased to 1/72 scale giving a 4 foot model and should be close to 35 lbs (I like my models BIG). His plans represent the Norman Macleod Rogers before her 1989 refit. After 1989 there were extra cabins on her boatdeck, a longer fo'c'sle, new icebreaker bow (a much longer rake below the water line), radio and electronics rooms were built on either side of the funnel and the barges on the boatdeck were removed and one placed amidships on an extended deck structure.
> I have started the pre 1989 version and plan on building it as an R/C model. After I complete this version I might try the post 1989 version...that is a big "might". I may decide on another project instead.
> I managed to get help from the Canadian Coastguard who sent me a set of the 1989 general arrangement plans plus the types of helicopters that were used while the ship was in Canadian service. They were the MBB BO 105 and the Allouette. Part of the reason I chose 1/72 scale (aside from liking a BIG model) is that I hoped to find 1/72 scale plastic models of the helicopters. What I found was a MBB BO 105C and the Allouette (several versions). So things are looking good for my project.



Hello Deck Dog,
glad my plans have worked out OK. You have had better luck that I did with CG. as I could get no help at all, I drew my model plans from small gen. arrgt. drawings in an old issue of Shipping World & Shipbuilder and made up the lines myself. I got some great photos from Marc Pich. I never did find out what the small glazed lighthouse type erections on the aft deck were for.
Hope to see some shots of your model.


----------

